# Houston sanctuary bust - Great Rescue Article



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

There was a big bust this week just outside of Houston where it was discovered that a very well known dog sanctuary was keeping the dogs in disgusting conditions. Almost 300 dogs were seized. I didn't know anything about sanctuaries before this week, but this place would take the dogs from rescues that were hard to place, mostly pit bulls. So if someone rescued a pit bull from a shelter, finds a stray, or wants to rehome their dog, they could pay (big bucks) to have the dog sent to this Spindletop Rescue and the dog would be "boarded" until it was adopted. I know this doesn't really apply to our little rescue fluffs, but this article is really really good just addressing the decisions rescues face in general.

How I Failed as a Rescuer: Lessons from a Sanctuary | notes from a dog walker


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Celeta - thanks for the article. It's very sobering and thought provoking. I don't think I've heard of sanctuaries for pets...I've thought of them more for big game animals, that sort of thing. This is just heartbreaking but also brings up that issue of seeing things through and thinking for the animal. Interesting to be reminded that animals just live in the moment, not like us thinking about the future. All very sad. :smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This saddens me. I've heard of cat sanctuaries, but not for dogs. I think that people begin with a hopeful heart, and they get in over their head! hopefully all these dogs will be back in good hands.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The whole situation is just awful! These poor animals.  However, I do have to say I don't agree with some of things the writer is saying in the article. Thank you for sharing Celeta!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know Lindsay. I've read it at least three times today and I think I agree with every word. But I am not in the keep them alive at all costs camp. Shipping the dogs off to a "sanctuary" just to keep them from being euthanized is obviously not the best solution. These dogs were living in h***. I walk away with the conclusion that you can't save them all, but just do right by the ones you can save. It's just tragically sad that there are so many beautiful pit bulls out there and not enough good homes to take them. But even if we don't agree on everything said, I think we can agree this is a very thought provoking article. Just a sad sad situation.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I don't know Lindsay. I've read it at least three times today and I think I agree with every word. But I am not in the keep them alive at all costs camp. Shipping the dogs off to a "sanctuary" just to keep them from being euthanized is obviously not the best solution. These dogs were living in h***. I walk away with the conclusion that you can't save them all, but just do right by the ones you can save. It's just tragically sad that there are so many beautiful pit bulls out there and not enough good homes to take them. But even if we don't agree on everything said, I think we can agree this is a very thought provoking article. Just a sad sad situation.


Celeta, you're absolutely right you can't save them all and unfortunately, that is the harsh reality of rescue.  The thing I didn't completely agree with is where the writer is saying that people shouldn't be up and getting made with the sanctuary for this that everyone plays a role. Yes, I agree that everyone plays a role but if a sanctuary is going to set itself up and be a place for pets to come and live a nice life and then turns into a complete piece of crap then it is the sanctuary’s fault!! And people should be pointing the finger at them! I mean if there was a rescue group that turned to crap and was treating animals poorly then people would be in an up roar at the rescue and so would I. That is just my opinion though. :innocent:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I understand what the author is saying. I mean we, as humans, have created this intolerable situation for so many animals. Then, in order to try to "fix" it (and maybe soothe our feelings of guilt) some of us want to save the animals "no matter what." I do know of one wonderful sanctuary--Best Friends--that does amazing work, rehabilitates dogs, and lets "unadoptable" dogs live there forever if need be. (If you have Netflix and haven't watched it, you should look for a TV series called Dogtown about this sanctuary.) However, as my best friend says, there are worse things than dying. And one of those worse things is to live in a cage all your life. I don't know, and I hate to say it, but under the current circumstances in our country, I think HUMANE euthanization, is actually necessary. But the part that really needs to be changed is the "current circumstances." We just have to get a handle on this. It's horrendous the way people purchase and then abandon animals--it just twists my mind and I can't wrap my head around WHY this has been allowed to go on. 
(As you may have guessed, I DID watch the HBO documentary, One Nation Under Dog, and the Betrayal section just really hurt me and made me so darned angry with my fellow "humans.")


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Celeta, you're absolutely right you can't save them all and unfortunately, that is the harsh reality of rescue.  The thing I didn't completely agree with is where the writer is saying that people shouldn't be up and getting made with the sanctuary for this that everyone plays a role. Yes, I agree that everyone plays a role but if a sanctuary is going to set itself up and be a place for pets to come and live a nice life and then turns into a complete piece of crap then it is the sanctuary’s fault!! And people should be pointing the finger at them! I mean if there was a rescue group that turned to crap and was treating animals poorly then people would be in an up roar at the rescue and so would I. That is just my opinion though. :innocent:


Oh, yes yes yes, I know what you're talking about. I totally agree with that. But I took that to mean, don't ONLY point fingers at the sanctuary. We must point them at ourselves, too. Passing the buck is not the answer. I did not understand the whole deal with what a sanctuary was, I didn't even know they existed. But apparently, if someone pulled a dog (pit bull) from the shelter, or found a stray, needed a rehome but couldn't find one, they could then pay this place to board the dog until it's adopted, and dogs were shipped there from all over the country sight unseen. But turns out very few were actually adopted. I think this place did start as a reputable sanctuary that for various reasons got overrun and rundown. And trust me, this place is being vilified. Several rescues around here are just heartsick that they sent dogs there. And I think that's the lesson here. See it through to the end.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LoveLucy said:


> I think I understand what the author is saying. I mean we, as humans, have created this intolerable situation for so many animals. Then, in order to try to "fix" it (and maybe soothe our feelings of guilt) some of us want to save the animals "no matter what." I do know of one wonderful sanctuary--Best Friends--that does amazing work, rehabilitates dogs, and lets "unadoptable" dogs live there forever if need be. (If you have Netflix and haven't watched it, you should look for a TV series called Dogtown about this sanctuary.) However, as my best friend says, there are worse things than dying. And one of those worse things is to live in a cage all your life. I don't know, and I hate to say it, but under the current circumstances in our country, I think HUMANE euthanization, is actually necessary. But the part that really needs to be changed is the "current circumstances." We just have to get a handle on this. It's horrendous the way people purchase and then abandon animals--it just twists my mind and I can't wrap my head around WHY this has been allowed to go on.
> (As you may have guessed, I DID watch the HBO documentary, One Nation Under Dog, and the Betrayal section just really hurt me and made me so darned angry with my fellow "humans.")


So well said!!! You posted this while I was writing my reply. I think we're all in the same camp.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Oh, yes yes yes, I know what you're talking about. I totally agree with that. But I took that to mean, don't ONLY point fingers at the sanctuary. We must point them at ourselves, too. Passing the buck is not the answer. I did not understand the whole deal with what a sanctuary was, I didn't even know they existed. But apparently, if someone pulled a dog (pit bull) from the shelter, or found a stray, needed a rehome but couldn't find one, they could then pay this place to board the dog until it's adopted, and dogs were shipped there from all over the country sight unseen. But turns out very few were actually adopted. I think this place did start as a reputable sanctuary that for various reasons got overrun and rundown. And trust me, this place is being vilified. Several rescues around here are just heartsick that they sent dogs there. And I think that's the lesson here. See it through to the end.


Oh I couldn't agree more, if you’re a rescue or a rescuer you must see rescue dog to the end, not just ship dogs off and think everything is A OK. I also see what you mean by _*"don't ONLY point fingers at the sanctuary. We must point them at ourselves, too."*_ especially in the case where a rescue would place a dog there until it is adopted but in the instance where an unadoptable dog is sent there to live out its life and this happens, it is the sanctuary that is to blame. I haven't heard of too many dog sanctuaries but I come across a website for one in either NH or ME for disabled/elder dogs where they can go and live out the rest of their life. I don't know how it is there are but their website looked very nice. However, I have heard of plenty of wild animal sanctuaries. Don't get me wrong it is good article and definitely makes you really think about things!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LoveLucy said:


> (As you may have guessed, I DID watch the HBO documentary, One Nation Under Dog, and the Betrayal section just really hurt me and made me so darned angry with my fellow "humans.")


I too watched this documentary and cannot believe nor understand how "humans" can truly be like that!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, all I know is all this discussing is going to result in Steve getting some extra snuggles. That lucky guy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Well, all I know is all this discussing is going to result in Steve getting some extra snuggles. That lucky guy.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Opey too!!  Sorry didn't mean to high jack the thread but it was a great discussion Celeta!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucy, too, is getting extra hugs. As she does everytime I read a sad story or watch an ASPCA commercial. So many reasons for extra hugs...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I give mine extra hugs ,kissies and big sniffs everytime I see those ASPCA commercials. Madonna of the Mills was on again today,makes me so sad. I watched One Nation Under Dog and actually got sick at the gassing part....
Santuaries have their merits,if run well and humanely,but it's only an existance isn't it? Not a life? If a cat or dog can't be rehabilitated,I think maybe in some circumstances humanely PTS may be a better answer...I only say that because those resources can best be served to help those who can be rehabilitated...
the whole situation breaks my heart....
It does make me feel there's hope when more pet stores stop selling puppies and kittens and only assist in adoption of shelter animals now.... Now it seems it's driving the millers to the internet direct....
Everytime we get the ends to meet,someone moves the ends farther apart!


----------

